# Lucid Dreaming > General Lucid Discussion >  >  Telling Dream Characters "This is a Dream" Extreme Reactions

## HoldOrFold

I've had 2 or 3 lucid dreams now where I've ended up telling dream characters that the environment is just a dream and each time the dream has elicited extreme reactions.

I had an LD two nights ago, I was in a train station with my friend Steve and he said in a serious tone "This is a test, you have to choose a train". Then I suddenly realized I was dreaming, and I said "Screw this, let's get out of here and I'll make a party". So we end up in an alley and I try and make a party happen, but I just get a few balloons, haha.

Anyway.. I end up bumping into a couple of random dream characters and I say "This is just a dream you know." Then all of a sudden they're eyes go huge and shocked, one of them says "DON'T SAY THAT!" and then I get put in a room where behind the door is a brick wall and there's all these thuds and stuff.

Previously I had a lucid dream where I mentioned it was a dream to someone and again, shocked reactions and people started chasing me. It was a pleasent dream before that though.

 I'm wondering if anyone has experienced this?

----------


## Robot_Butler

If there are balloons, it is automatically a party.

----------


## Ladusence

100% agree with Robot_Butler, and my experience with this subject is that dream characters react/do exactly like you expect them to react/do. 
That is why its most common for them to react in disbelieve or anger, because that is what real people would most likely do. 

I have experienced disbelieve, anger and shock before, but I nowadays when I tell dream characters that it is a dream they just stare blankly into space or to the floor, as if they accept the fact that they are part of my imagination, some even apologized for deceiving me.

----------


## Robot_Butler

My dream characters are pretty unpredictable.  Some are kind and helpful, while others are completely out of control crazy.  I've had some argue with me when I tell them it is a dream.  Others will happily come on adventures with me.  

Your dream reminds me of that scene in the Matrix where the agents lock Keanu in an interrogation cell and seal his mouth.  Scary.

----------


## insideout

In my dreams, when I try to tell people that we are in a dream, they either don't understand or don't pay attention. Sometimes I'll meet people who are also aware that it is a dream. I've never had any extreme reactions to telling people it's a dream.

----------


## GenericUser10621

Everytime i try this, they convince me otherwise and i become non-lucid  ::?:  so i just dont try it anymore!

----------


## EarthInferno

I told my DCs this morning that, "this is my dream", then flew up above them while hovering.  
I heard them say, "wow, he's flying."  They seemed kind of pleased that I realized I was dreaming.  :Cheeky:

----------


## littlezoe

Once i made a DC really really sad  :smiley: 

He was sitting on a chair on the street and i went up to him, since he looked like one of my old classmates. He seemed confused about something, so i decided to tell him that it's just a dream:

Me: - So... i'm just dreaming right now.
Him: - Really?
Me: - Everyone around here, everyone you see is just a part of my mind, it's all made up.
Him: - Wow... are you sure about that?
Me: - Indeed i am...
Him: - And... what about me?
Me: - You are just like them, you don't exist, you are just a dream figure.

After this i've seen small tears coming down from his eyes and he seemed really sad... i felt somewhat sorry for it xD

----------


## opalwolf

usually mine just look at me and are kinda like "ok, so what?"

----------


## violentrabbit

I remember in one of the dreams I've had, I told my DC it was a dream and they kind of stared blankly at me and gripped my arm because I kept on saying it (I was also running out of breath too). It started getting painful and eventually I woke up.

----------


## Aeolus

I remember a long time ago when I was younger I had a dream that took place on a snowy day around the culdesac outside my house. People had vending stands or things of the sort set up around it, but they were all kids my age or kids from school. I walked around asking them all if they thought this was a dream, and told some that it was, most agreed, or replied saying yes it is. I was not lucid but I'm sure I had awareness, which also helped me remember it to this day. I have a hazy memory of doing the same thing in another dream but I got mixed results, some people saying yes, some saying no, but that is it, no extreme reaction.

----------


## HoldOrFold

I recently read in an LD book that someone was LDing and told the dream character he was dreaming. She then goes "Oh really?" and stubs a cigarette out on his arm and he woke up with a painful red mark on the same place on his arm which wasn't there before... messed up

----------


## jed001

i have had LDs where i would try and convince the DC that it was a dream ; when they did not believe me i would get mad and wake up

----------


## kx20

In one of my lucid dreams i went up to a class of 6th graders and asked them if i was dreaming and their eyes turned red and they started chasing me down the stairs trying to kill meXD as i slid down the banister i ended up in a smoothie factory and my mom was there. I asked her if i was dreaming and she just stared at me, walked away, did a backflip onto a couch and went to sleepXD

----------


## Dannon Oneironaut

> i have had LDs where i would try and convince the DC that it was a dream ; when they did not believe me i would get mad and wake up



lol. You got mad at a dream character?

----------


## OneirosOnkelos

> 100% agree with Robot_Butler, and my experience with this subject is that dream characters react/do exactly like you expect them to react/do. 
> That is why its most common for them to react in disbelieve or anger, because that is what real people would most likely do. 
> 
> I have experienced disbelieve, anger and shock before, but I nowadays when I tell dream characters that it is a dream they just stare blankly into space or to the floor, as if they accept the fact that they are part of my imagination, *some even apologized for deceiving me.*



Hahaha! That is awesome!

----------


## JoannaB

One of my most memorable LDs years ago involved a long discussion with my father, me trying to unsuccessfully convince him that this was just a dream and that he was a figment of my imagination, and him arguing back that if this was just a dream, why couldn't I be the dream character and he the dreamer.  :smiley: 

I also once had a very non-lucid dream, during which one of my dream characters kept telling me that this was a dream and that he was the one doing the dreaming, and I was not able to gain enough lucidity to believe him that this was a dream, let alone realize that if it was then it should be my dream. However, I remember trying to educate him about lucid dreaming in this dream, which I found very ironic upon waking up.

----------


## EnT

> 100% agree with Robot_Butler, and my experience with this subject is that dream characters react/do exactly like you expect them to react/do. 
> That is why its most common for them to react in disbelieve or anger, because that is what real people would most likely do. 
> 
> I have experienced disbelieve, anger and shock before, but I nowadays when I tell dream characters that it is a dream they just stare blankly into space or to the floor, as if they accept the fact that they are part of my imagination, some even apologized for deceiving me.



That is freakin' hilarious - such polite DCs. I only did it once but the woman looked kind of sheepish and embarrassed which made me feel bad so I stopped bothering her. I'm too soft on my DCs...

----------


## CharlesD

They usually say something like, "That's nice." and then go about their business.

----------


## VagalTone

one once told me ' we are all dreaming ' and i agreed wit him !

----------


## CharlesD

Last night my wife and I are in the car and she's driving.  We're going down the interstate and the thing that tells me it's a dream is that the exit numbers weren't corresponding to the mile markers.  (They do in Ohio.)  So I told her to pull off the road and forget about wherever we're going because the whole thing is a dream anyway.  She pulled into a parking lot and we got out of the car.  I told her that since this is a dream we can fly and suggested that we go flying together.  She started walking off like she was mad.  I followed to see if she was going to go flying with me and she said, "No, you're crazy."  So I figured that instead of flying we could have some...um...amorous mischief...and she brushed off my advances and said I was crazy with all this dream stuff.  I just stood there stunned for a couple seconds and woke up.

----------


## Fungus

I once told my mother in a dream that she was just a fragment of my imagination and she started to taunt me and repeat whatever i did or said and i said "See? My mother would never do that" and she stalked off. Otherwise DC's usualy goes apathetic or motionless or just melts when I'm on about "this is just a dream"-stuff. 

To be chased by red eyed sixthgraders seems kinda fun X)

----------


## OneofMany

Many of my DC will tell me I'm dreaming, mainly from the same DCs each time. They be like you're dreaming, and I'm like, wha? Oh, right.  Or they will bang something loudly, which will "wake me up" in the dream.  Another Dream guide once told me he was a dream character, and I was like what? And he changed his shape to 2d(flat pancake man), smiled and said, see?!  :smiley:

----------


## MysticalDipshit

I was on a bus with a load of ny friends, and when I told them, they all cheered and decided they were LDing too and that because we were in a huge shared dream we should go on a road trip. Turned out to be a fun adventure actually.  ::D:

----------


## faceonmars

This sounds only semi-lucid to me. No one has ever 'put me in a room' or anywhere else while I was lucid. Simply because I could come out of that room like superman. I do often get sidelong glances and an occasional odd comment from a DC... but I think they know their place and its not messing with this superman.

----------


## Fungus

Last night I told my mom who started to vaccumclean the shed I was in at the exact moment the ghost of my dead great grandfather would tell me something about a play we would set up that she wasn't real. She got mad first and then she and my brother was sad becasue they weren't real so I offered to tour them around my dream city which I've built upon for years so that cheered them up a little.

----------


## flagstone149

All the observations posted here are valid and point to a pattern. Yes, most often DCs will only offer skepticism, anger, confusion. And sometimes DCs will be supportive or subservient. Some here have concluded that this similarity is the sum of expectation--i.e how we expect the DC to act based on 'real life' examples will be made manifest. Logical. Probable. But i disagree. Based on the notion that lucid dreaming is meant to illumine the Dream nature of our own reality, that just as we can awaken from the dream of sleep we can awaken from the dream of life, then it follows that interrupting the flow The Dream only produces friction and resistance. I'll copyright the term Dream-Tact right now. As it is impolite and tactless to talk to people about what they cannot understand (like how everything is but a dream), it is without tact and foresight that one tells a DC that they are one. Their response--positive or negative--will only distract you from your state of lucidity. I think this scenario offers advice to reality as we know it: have faith in your Action and do not seek the support of those who cannot support you.                                -keep on flowin

----------


## redarx

> In one of my lucid dreams i went up to a class of 6th graders and asked them if i was dreaming and their eyes turned red and they started chasing me down the stairs trying to kill meXD as i slid down the banister i ended up in a smoothie factory and my mom was there. I asked her if i was dreaming and she just stared at me, walked away, did a backflip onto a couch and went to sleepXD



holy shit this is the funniest damn thing i've read in a long time...sounds like a legendary tale to tell your kids when you are 80 ::lol::  ::lol::  ::lol::  ::lol::  ::lol::  ::lol::  ::lol::  ::lol::  ::lol::  ::lol::  ::lol::  ::lol::  ::lol::  ::lol::

----------


## jed001

> lol. You got mad at a dream character?



not mad, maybe frustrated...  the last time this happened my brother was a DC that i was trying to convince 

i said " look i am flying this has to be a dream "
and all he said was

"so" 
and in my dream i did not understand why he would not believe it was a dream

----------


## R4za

Ooh, I had one of these.

I was in a conversation with someone, and we were both wondering about something that didn't make any sense; we'd met earlier in the dream, in a different city, but in exactly the same room/space as where we were now. So I start telling her, thinking it for the first time myself as I went: "There is one explanation..:

*THIS IS A DREAM*

Except that the "This is a dream" part of the sentence didn't come out of my mouth (everything else did, specifically); it was imposed on us from all directions at inevitable volume by the dream-universe itself, like what being immersed in a MMORPG and getting a server message might feel like.  

She didn't really respond, because I went lucid right as I said that, and being aware that I was creating her reactions kind of scrambled the rest of the conversation.

It was really a rather intense experience, and mildly unnerving, to have the universe shout at you.

----------


## Sibyline

I'm really disappointed. I told a succubus that it wasn't real, fully expecting a tremendous hissyfit, but it just faded away. I, on the other hand, tend to lose my temper in dreams, even when lucid. I dropped the f-bomb on a DC the other morning because she wouldn't stop chatting while I was trying to concentrate on a dream goal I was working on.

----------


## Cirvivor

Once I took a DC best friend flying as proof that it was a dream. The classic "too heavy" mindset came over me and I stiffled the disbelief in my ability, telling myself he was lighter. It worked but when I looked back at him, he was now a bag of groceries and I laughed so hard It must have woken me up. Another time I was in a concert for my favorite band and I came to lucidity. The music stopped and the crowd moved out of the way so I could take stage. I told the vocalist this was just a dream and he should come jam with me and make a band with me on the side. The crowd and bands cheered for me when I announced the dreamality we were actually in. My hopes were that he dreamt and my message was sent. Just waiting on that phone call...

----------


## Robogoat

I've become lucid with DC's of friends I have in real life who are also interested in lucid dreaming, they usually get excited and thank me for letting them know. Once I got a DC friend to think of a random number and I'll message him the number once I wake up. When I did eventually wake up I realised it was a stupid idea and never messaged him haha. In another dream I was in a backpackers hostel with strangers and became lucid, I told them everything was a dream and they didn't believe me so I sat down and made huge bolts of lightning come out of my hands. They didn't seem that impressed and told me it was a stupid trick.

----------


## Tig3rLilly

Yesss!! I've been having this and I'm trying to figure out how not to let them figure out I'm aware I'm dreaming lol. it drives me crazy because the moment I say "I'm dreaming this isnt real" they all stop and look at me like "she found out" and in some cases they will point at me and then I'm sucked out of my dream because of that. I wonder what that means ??? I want to continue the dream but dont know how

----------


## aSpirit

Imagine all the trouble they have to go through to convince you that you're experiencing reality, and you simply reject everything and say "It's just a dream." They must be really frustrated. It's like having people prepare a surprise birthday party for you, they go into your house and wait for you to arrive, and when you enter and find them all smiling, with party hats and gifts, you tell them "Today is not my birthday.", then you turn your back on them and go do something else.  :smiley: 

Lucidity should be discrete, otherwise it could disrupt the whole dream, and they can get angry, yes. 

Once I told the dream people that I had died and ended up in their world. Their response was that I was crazy, or drunk.

----------


## duke396

I just had an experience like this a few weeks ago actually.  My first time lucid in monthsssss.  I decided to tell a DC that we were just in my dream, and well, long story short she freaked out and turned into an accidental poltergeist and broke physics.  Things started flying across the room and I got stabbed with knives sailing out of drawers.  The DC was apologizing about it.

----------

